# Putting-Yips - how to cope with it?



## golfball (May 20, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've been playing Golf for a couple of years now and I recently discovered some kind of *stroking or shivering* while putting the ball. It's called *putting-yips* (at least according to researchers). 
Does anybody face the same difficulties and do you know some *really effective methods* how to combat this? How much would you be willing to spend on effective methods?

Thank you for your answers


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There's an old saying something along the lines that if you haven't had the yips, you will.

When you hear about some pro getting the yips, their first effort is to change putters to something heavier. Some changed to belly putters... Results vary. If you are in love with your putter otherwise, get some lead tape and see if the addition of some weight on the bottom helps smooth out your stroke.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Might want to try gripping your putter differently. Some pros have went to the claw,left hand low, belly putting. Alcohol may help.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I wouldn't waste good alcohol on the grip of your putter. :cheeky4:

A grip change isn't a bad idea. I adopted a putting grip some years ago that is a bit unusual. A bunch of us were talking while we watched tv and were half teasing about all the new putting grips like Furyk or Michelle Wie's new stance. I happened to have a putter in hand and I tried something that immediately felt good.

Basically, I use an overlap grip with the little finger of my right hand over the fingers of my left hand. At the same time, the index finger of my left hand goes down across my right hand like a typical reverse overlap putting grip. 

I find it keeps the hands closer together and since the putter is about 1 finger width more extended out of my hands, the putter feels slightly heavier. It's not as radical as the claw or left hand low, but it works well for me.


----------

